

Green Email - does it make sense to promote green energy via email signature? - greenscroll
http://www.greenscroll.org/solution-green-email.html

======
pasbesoin
I don't find that web site design as clear as it could be. The page you linked
didn't make it at all clear what this "green email" meant. Clicking on the
banner to reach the site's home/front page, I had to scan to the last sentence
of the second paragraph to get some clue of what this "greening" effort was
about/entailed:

 _On your behalf, we pump green energy into the grid to power your website and
hence the Internet._

Which is still not very specific.

Anyway, this reminds me of a favorite signature used by a Pac Bell employeee
years ago. More or less (I remember the wording being a bit catchier):

 _This email made with recycled electrons._

Maybe it was:

 _This email made with 100% recycled electrons._

Of course, this was when paper use was the big concern, and the Internet was
not yet consuming -- or perceived to be consuming -- multiple percentage
points of total (U.S.) energy production).

